# APSC



## vet44 (27 Jun 2019)

Does anyone know if PTSD is considered a permanent and severe impairment?  One would think that it is, but I have no idea how VAC views these things especially when it comes to qualifying for new benefits like APSC.  I have a disability of 60% for PTSD, and I applied for the APSC.  Not sure what the result will be as I have been disappointed many times by VAC.  Any feedback would be great.  Thanks


----------



## Teager (27 Jun 2019)

As per VAcs policy. I tried to copy the important pieces that might relate to you but read through the entire policy at the link.



> Eligibility
> The APSC is payable to a Veteran who suffers from one or more disabilities:
> that are creating a permanent and severe impairment;
> that are creating a barrier to re-establishment in civilian life; and
> ...



https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-vac/legislation-policies/policies/document/2828#anchor69885


----------



## vet44 (27 Jun 2019)

Based off of that I would qualify for this.  But why do I feel uneasy about joe things are done with VAC?  It’s a new benefit so I’m sure nobody really has any experience in regards to it.

Thanks for the link!!


----------

